# 72 LeMans Door panel question



## azazell64 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new here and all out of ideas. I've ordered some door panels for a friend of mine who is restoring a 72 LeMans. Problem is, the door panels that have arrived and the door panels that were original to the car were nothing alike. What I am wondering is if anyone has seen these panels before and if so what/where can I order reproductions from as everywhere I look they seem to be incorrect. Any information you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## azazell64 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nobody has seen this before or has any idea what vehicle this may be off of? I have looked at most major suppliers to see if they had a panel off any vehicle to match this and it seems we either have the most oddball set of door panels for a 72 LeMans or something has been changed.


----------

